# Pullover Baby Sweater - Knit in the Round



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

This little pullover sweater is for the first born child of my co-worker. His little girl is due any day now. I didnt use any pattern, but I did write down the instructions in case anyone would like to make this particular 6  9 month old size. (Sorry there are no other sizes in my pattern.) All information regarding materials, measurements, etc. can be found in my written instructions (Microsoft Word document). The sweater has no seams except for a few stitches underneath the arms when the sweater is completed. Except for the collar, it is worked entirely in the round (from top down) on circular needles. I did do some yarn piecing on the sleeves in order to get the self-striping colors to match the body. I think it looks nicer when the stripes match, but it is considerable extra work and this is definitely optional.

Although I purchased the two balls of yarn at Big Lots for only $1. per skein, this is excellent quality, machine washable yarn with a slight sheen. I wasnt as fond of the Caron Simply Soft that I used for the pink ribbing. It also has a sheen, but is 100% acrylic (not my favorite fiber), and has a looser twist than the GALA yarn from Turkey. It was a perfect match in color though. I hope it doesnt pill after washing. I was in a hurry to get this sweater finished, so didnt have a lot of time to go yarn shopping.

This sweater is a quick knit. However, I had to do the collar twice. I didnt like the way it looked the first time I did it. In particular, I didnt like the purly nubs on the right front collar edge (left side when looking at my picture below). The two front collar edges didnt match, and that bothered me. After looking at a few videos online, I figured out how to make both front collar edges look much better:






I try to learn something new with every project I do, and the collar edge technique was my lesson for this one. Download my written instructions (below) for details.

Another of my hobbies is growing roses. Names of roses in my pink bouquet:

Music Maker, Clothile Soupert, Souvenir de la Malmaison, La Reine Victoria and Cecile Brunner.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That is really pretty.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the sweater and the yarn worked out well. I have gone to big lots and wondered how that specific yarn would work out..fine I see. I did get some with the same name that has mohair and a little shine and varies in colors. The shawl I made worked up great-- $3 as opposed to $24.Thanks for the pattern, that was very kind.


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

I love your sweater and your roses. Thank you for the pattern also. I will have to try this one out too..


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty sweater.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, your sweater is beautiful! Thank you so much for posting the pattern. YOu are wonderful!

Robin in MA


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

very nice love the colours


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

What a lovely sweater,the colour is really nice


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Very pretty sweater. I love how the colours worked out. Thank you for the download.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. The yarn worked up amazingly.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely sweater and roses. The stripes worked out so well to match each sleeve. Beautiful work. Thanks for the links. 
I have a friend who grows roses, too. She has a blue rose that I think is called "Blue Moon" and is very unique. I love the variegated ones, too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful little sweater. The matching stripes really is worth the effort in this instance. You are so good to figure out how to make such a professional looking collar edge. Such an improvement - I would probably not have known *where* to look. I am definitely going to save this for a future project. Your roses are lovely. I so love a pure rose fragrance... Very, very nice work.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

So cute...well done!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice,thank you for the pattern!


----------



## calicar (Jul 29, 2011)

Lovely sweater. And thank you for the link, I've been trying to get a neat edge and this is just perfect.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful sweater - love the pastel colours. The collar is perfect now. Thanks for the link to the video x


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

It's am absolutely beautiful sweater. Very nice work. Thanks too for the pattern and for sharing it.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

The file would not open for me. Is there another way i can get the pattern? Thanks Carole


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!!! Good job.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Sweet little sweater and I love the colors. I couldn't get the pattern though. Is there any way I could get it? thanks for showing.
'


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

I love this little sweater and the roses are exquisite! Could you post the pattern another way? I really want to make this for my grand-daughter but I couldn't get it to open. Thanks, Elaine


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the youtube information, very nice, I will use in future - the sweater is very cute and you did a great job - also your roses are beautiful - I love the "old roses" and I'm sure they are fragrant - it reminds me of my Grandmother's garden - the colors are gorgeous


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and I would love the pattern, but I can't open it either.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Love the sweater and thanks for the pattern. I had no problem downloading. Perhaps others are trying to open in a format other than Word? I'll be on the lookout for the Gala yarn. Don't believe I've seen it at our Big Lots. Thanks again!


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty sweater, nice work! Thanks for the link!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very pretty. I've been wondering about that yarn - saw some and was tempted but resisted (that time). Thanks for the pattern too.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice, the colors would be loved by any little girl! 
And the roses are beautiful, last evening I went out to where my roses are planted and cut three, they are from bushes I just planted about two months ago, I couldn't believe I already had roses. Yours are beautiful!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

By the way, the roses are beautiful.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful i love your work & such pretty colors!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Very sweet! What a nice gift to treasure.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job.
Sure wish my Odd Lots had yarn like that.
You attention to the detail in the stripes is just perfect.

May I suggest to move the label down to the side seam at the waist. I have found them to be a little scratchy on a tender neck. So now I always add the label at the waist on each side.
But your did a wonderful job.
Linda


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Darling sweater! Thank you for the pattern and for so generously sharing your solution to the collar edge. I've saved it for "future reference." Thank you!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute! Love the colors!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

How very kind of you to provide the instructions for that beautiful sweater! Thanks!!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

The sweater is lovely. Thanks for posting the pattern, it's definitely going into my queue.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the Big Lots tip. I didn't know they ever had yarn, Your sweater is adorable.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Love your sweater! Thank you for the pattern. Will definetly use it. Dot


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

This is just lovely, and the colors are so delicate. And oh, I love your pink roses - my favorite flower.


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Would love the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What a beautiful gift at such a great price. You are a sweetheart to do this for your co-worker. Thanks for the tips. Great job.


----------



## paulamcd (Jun 12, 2011)

omg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it came out beautiful


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

The sweater and the roses are just beautiful-- Thanks for sharing--


----------



## jesuislp (Feb 9, 2011)

Great knitting! Beautiful sweater and roses. Thanks for including your pattern. That is very kind of you.
Love the combination of yarns. You did a great job!
~ lp


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Have just downloaded your pattern for this lovely sweater. Could I use James C. Brett Baby Marble Double knit Yarn? I see you don't like acrylic so perhaps it wouldn't work out.

Barbara


----------



## geecee (Aug 7, 2011)

Darling sweater! I am going to go to my local Big Lots today and see if that yarn is available, such a bargain. Also loved your roses! I grow roses too. I have a celebrity garden and all my roses are "celebrities!" My favorite is Elizabeth Taylor but Diana, Princess of wales is a close second.

Thanks for sharing the pattern, I am going to try it too.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

charlie said:


> The file would not open for me. Is there another way i can get the pattern? Thanks Carole


I saved my pattern in a very old version of Microsoft Word, hoping that most people would be able to view it. However, it appears that some people don't have ANY version of Microsoft Word. Therefore, I've converted the pattern to PDF format which you can download by clicking below. If you can't open it, then download the free Adobe Acrobat READER from www.adobe.com. Good luck!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Great job.
> Sure wish my Odd Lots had yarn like that.
> You attention to the detail in the stripes is just perfect.
> 
> ...


There is no side seam, but they can always cut it out.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely sweater. Thx for the pattern.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Ginnyv said:


> Would love the pattern. [email protected]


Pattern can be downloaded by clicking on one of my two links - .DOC file at the beginning of this post and .PDF file nearer the end of this post.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

knitpick101 said:


> Have just downloaded your pattern for this lovely sweater. Could I use James C. Brett Baby Marble Double knit Yarn? I see you don't like acrylic so perhaps it wouldn't work out.
> 
> Barbara


I like acrylic in blends (with nylon, polyester, etc.). I just don't like it all by itself because most of it will pill with wear and washing. The yarn I used did have acrylic in it. However, it's a very tight twist, and the other synthetic fibers in it also greatly help to prevent pilling. You'll probably notice that most acrylic blends cost more than 100% acrylic. There's a reason for that. However, Big Lots gets incredible deals by buying odd lots, imperfect lots, etc. I'm sure other stores and Web sites would be selling this type of yarn for a lot more. Also, I found a few skeins of this yarn in the store that had a "surprise" in the middle - other bright, unrelated colors such as orange, purple, etc. that had nothing to do with baby colors. So something went wrong in the manufacturing. A few skeins were found to be defective, so they obviously sold the entire lot at a huge discount. If you buy any yarn at Big Lots, just be sure to check inside the skein to make sure it's all the same color! Otherwise, you can get some incredible deals if you happen to get there when they get their new shipments in. The good stuff sells fast. As I said, this was very good quality yarn, even though it did contain some acrylic and was very inexpensive.


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Love the colors!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

knitpick101 said:


> Have just downloaded your pattern for this lovely sweater. Could I use James C. Brett Baby Marble Double knit Yarn? I see you don't like acrylic so perhaps it wouldn't work out.
> 
> Barbara


One more comment about 100% acrylic yarn... Although I don't really like it, I often use it for kids' clothing. Besides being inexpensive, I'm not as worried about using it for kids because they outgrow things so quickly and are so rough on clothing anyway. I just finished a baby alligator scarf using Bernat "Satin" which is 100% acrylic. I couldn't find any color I liked better, it was very inexpensive, and I liked the "sheen" of this yarn for the alligator. Also, when you figure that the kids will probably be using it for a tug-of-war or to dress their cat in, "pilling" doesn't seem to be a big concern. One thing to keep in mind is that in the event of a fire, acrylic is going to melt (just like nylon and polyester), so I would never use it for sleepwear.

Morehouse Farm "Baby Alligator":

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34982-1.html

Regarding the James C. Brett yarn... I love their yarn, and you can order this online at www.deramores.com (no shipping charges to the USA regardless of the amount of your order!!!). Go for it. Just make sure that the gauge is exactly what I specify in my pattern or the size of the sweater will obviously be different. Sometimes you can compensate for slight differences in yarn gauge by changing your needle size.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Very lovely.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Kimmy for the pattern, you are so creative. It looks beautiful.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful and great colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just beautiful. I love the color combinations. How in the world did you get the sleeve stips match those on the body of the sweater? It's perfect.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> Just beautiful. I love the color combinations. How in the world did you get the sleeve stips match those on the body of the sweater? It's perfect.


When I got to the sleeves, I separated the remaining yarn ball into the various colors and then just knit the corresponding number of rows in the appropriate color. It's definitely extra work. On some of the shorter rows, I could just carry the yarn down without cutting the yarn, but most of the time I cut the yarn and wove in the ends. I didn't want the baby's hands to catch on any yarn loops inside when putting on the sweater. I know that not many people would go to this trouble, but I like the way it looks.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Really lovely!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

This is not to minimize everyone elses work, but this is by far the cutest sweater I have seen in a long time. It looks to be a very simple pattern, but is still so darn cute. The colors are perfect for it, and your work is great. I just plain love it. And we have a new Big Lots in our area, I have not been there yet, but will as soon as I am up to it. been pulled through a knot hole backwards. I'm out and on the other side now, so things are looking up for me.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

It's lovely. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooopretty in pink :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

deshka said:


> This is not to minimize everyone elses work, but this is by far the cutest sweater I have seen in a long time. It looks to be a very simple pattern, but is still so darn cute. The colors are perfect for it, and your work is great. I just plain love it. And we have a new Big Lots in our area, I have not been there yet, but will as soon as I am up to it. been pulled through a knot hole backwards. I'm out and on the other side now, so things are looking up for me.


I'm really kind of stunned by the response to this extremely simple sweater. There's nothing much to it. Perhaps the simplicity is what appeals to people. I had to make something in a hurry, so just came up with the simplest thing I could think of for this particular self-striping yarn. Glad you all liked it, and thanks so much for all your kind comments.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and gorgeous roses! Thanks for doing that pattern. Love the sweater and the colors are just the right choice. Thanks.


----------



## Lue603 (Sep 28, 2011)

What a sweet sweater. I love it.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the Pattern, Very pretty. Nanny V


----------



## cora69 (Jun 7, 2011)

thank u for the pattern very pretty


----------



## Sazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Too cute! Thank you for posting the pattern


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Sherry1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just beautiful. I love the color combinations. How in the world did you get the sleeve stips match those on the body of the sweater? It's perfect.
> ...


Of course, that makes perfect sense! And yes, it was worth the extra effort because the end result is gorgeous. Thanks for being able to make sense of my typo "stips" instead of "stripes" I must start proof reading before hitting send! Thanks


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks for the pattern. maybe it is the simplicity of it, but it's simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> knitpick101 said:
> 
> 
> > Have just downloaded your pattern for this lovely sweater. Could I use James C. Brett Baby Marble Double knit Yarn? I see you don't like acrylic so perhaps it wouldn't work out.
> ...


I just received notice that James C. Brett yarn is on sale for 10% off at Deramores (England). Here's the link:

http://us.deramores.com/james-c-brett-knitting-yarn?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I took the liberty of converting your document to a PDF document so everyone can open it. I didn't think you would mind. The work on the sweater is beautiful. To see that you just made up the pattern yourself is amazing to me. Thank you so very much for sharing the pattern!!
Vicki


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I took the liberty of converting your document to a PDF document so everyone can open it. I didn't think you would mind. The work on the sweater is beautiful. To see that you just made up the pattern yourself is amazing to me. Thank you so very much for sharing the pattern!!
> Vicki


I already had a link to my PDF version (a little further down in the post), so now there are TWO. Hopefully, everyone who wants one will be able to download a copy now.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the colors and the sweater is really cute! Nice job!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

You have done so well there, give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Very beaurtiful sweater.Thank you for the pattern infor.The colors are beautiul


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Just adorable. Love that $1.00 yarn - good deal! Jin


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Just lovely.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

So pretty. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

That is the prettiest baby sweater I have ever seen. Thanks so much for sharing the pattern. I'm attaching here a Word doc that has the sweater pattern with the pictures and a link for the matching converse baby sneakers.

Robin in MA


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

really special!


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for the Beautiful Baby Sweater Pattern. Ginny


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

That is just beautiful - thank you for the link.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you so much Kimmy for the pattern for this beautiful sweater, and thank you Robin for the enhanced version with the converse link!

I'll keep checking Big Lots for that yarn. Ours doesn't have it right now, but they may get it in again. Does anyone know if it's one of their regular stock items?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

jeanpfaz said:


> Thank you so much Kimmy for the pattern for this beautiful sweater, and thank you Robin for the enhanced version with the converse link!
> 
> I'll keep checking Big Lots for that yarn. Ours doesn't have it right now, but they may get it in again. Does anyone know if it's one of their regular stock items?


I only saw it at our Redwood City Big Lots the one time a couple of years ago. Every time they get a shipment of yarn (quite seldom), it's something completely different.

You could also use the Bernat Baby Jacquard yarn which is sold at JoAnn. That always works up so cute.

Be sure you make the neck VERY loose. Babies tend to have large heads. I should probably have made a back neck opening just to make it easier to get on/off.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Kimmy your sweater is beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I love your roses too :-D


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Kimmy your sweater is beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I love your roses too :-D


Thanks so much. I always drool over everything YOU make!!!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> I only saw it at our Redwood City Big Lots the one time a couple of years ago. Every time they get a shipment of yarn (quite seldom), it's something completely different.
> 
> You could also use the Bernat Baby Jacquard yarn which is sold at JoAnn. That always works up so cute.
> 
> Be sure you make the neck VERY loose. Babies tend to have large heads. I should probably have made a back neck opening just to make it easier to get on/off.


Thanks so much for the information. Joann's is supposed to open here July 26th! I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

That turned out perfect looks like it's all matched to me. I love in the round.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

So pretty. Great job.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern, blessings ! :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Lovely, just lovely, as usual. You do beautiful work.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice work


----------

